# Carpenters in Japan



## tommyfoggin

Hey there,

I'm a 22 year old Englishman, my girlfriend has just moved back to Japan after finishing university to start work, and I am hoping to go over there and find work.
I have worked for the past four years as a Carpenter and have a college degree in construction technology, my previous boss actually worked as a carpenter in Japan in the 90s and encouraged me to go over and find work, otherwise I wouldn't be posting here.
His contacts have dried up, but I was wondering if anybody here knew any foreigners working in construction in Japan? Specifically framing, although I am not picky. If you do know of anyone you can shoot me a message here so maybe we could get in contact and I could learn some more before I head over. Thanks!
Tommy


----------



## RikuTan

Dear Tommy

The population of Carpenters in Japan is decreasing every year. If you have a degree & skills that would be a huge advantage, cause many contraction workers here don't go to college.

But I think the biggest problem is your level of language (Japanese). Basically Carpenters & other construction workers have to because a apprentice at first, that means you have to find some institution or company accept you, and usually they don't speak English. I am not sure what kind of job your former boss did, but if you want work independently in the future you will need a license, and it takes 3 yrs to get a license here. As far as I know you will not be granted a license without 3 yrs working experience.

And there is another problem. Visa. What kind of visa will you hold while you visit Japan? Because nowhere will accept you as a pupil or apprentice if you are holding a Tourist Visa. I think the best way to solve this problem is to get a Working Holiday Visa, if you are under 30. I don't know the schedule of this year's Working Holiday Visa, but more information you can find from Embassy of Japan in the UK's homepage.

There are many recruitment agencies in Japan but I am not sure they have English pages. <Snip>

Any way, good luck.:fingerscrossed:

All best,

Riku


----------



## tommyfoggin

Hey Riku
Thanks for the reply. I've been with my girlfriend for over five years and she is native Japanese, so having practiced with her for years I can speak conversationally, definitely enough to get by day to day, and even work. 
I was more looking to get into contact with a framing crew over there that I could hopefully jump on, but thanks for the suggestions!
Tom


----------



## myrrh

tommyfoggin said:


> Hey Riku
> Thanks for the reply. I've been with my girlfriend for over five years and she is native Japanese, so having practiced with her for years I can speak conversationally, definitely enough to get by day to day, and even work.
> I was more looking to get into contact with a framing crew over there that I could hopefully jump on, but thanks for the suggestions!
> Tom


Well, as your girlfriend is Japanese and as you also ostensibly can communicate in the language, dare I suggest that you do a search in that language on Yahoo Japan? I have just done so: Currently, there are over 700 job searches ongoing in that field. (I would normally post the link, but foreign language links get deleted immediately here for some reason, so it would be kind of pointless....)

That said, as RikuTan mentions as well, you will need both (minimum) intermediate Japanese language ability and an appropriate visa to get interviewed (let alone hired). RikuTan's suggestion to apply for a Working Holiday Visa first was a good one.


----------



## ChinaFrog

Hey Tommy,

I don't know if you are still reading this thread or interested in moving to Japan at all but here are my two cents. I'm an architect working for a major Japanese architectural service/construction company, and the labor cost for carpenter has been sky rocketing, especially with the coming Tokyo Olympics. I've got friends working in framing and they earn more than I do, and they can always find a job. My company specifically has been keeping up with the incoming flow of foreign labors in the market and has set up training processes in order to make their transition smoother.

With your background and work experience, I see no problem for you to find a job if your visa permits. On the other hand, I'd imagine that you might want to find a job agent to start you off. 

Good luck,
W


----------



## tommyfoggin

Hey W,

Funnily enough I arrived in Japan yesterday, I'll be here for two months traveling and attempting to make contacts with framers while I'm here and hopefully getting better at Japanese. Is there anyway I could get into contact with you personally? Maybe an email or Line account? 
<Snip>
Hope you see this! 
Thanks, 
Tommy


----------



## tommyfoggin

ChinaFrog said:


> Hey Tommy,
> 
> I don't know if you are still reading this thread or interested in moving to Japan at all but here are my two cents. I'm an architect working for a major Japanese architectural service/construction company, and the labor cost for carpenter has been sky rocketing, especially with the coming Tokyo Olympics. I've got friends working in framing and they earn more than I do, and they can always find a job. My company specifically has been keeping up with the incoming flow of foreign labors in the market and has set up training processes in order to make their transition smoother.
> 
> With your background and work experience, I see no problem for you to find a job if your visa permits. On the other hand, I'd imagine that you might want to find a job agent to start you off.
> 
> Good luck,
> W


Hey ChinaFrog! Sorry as I forgot to quote you in my last message, I hope you see it. I'm currently in Japan and trying to make contact with people in similar positions as yourself, maybe we can arrange a way to communicate somehow. Thanks for replying to an old thread, I'm still around!


----------

